# [Extreme-Versuch] Benchen mit Eis



## theLamer (26. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo liebe Community!

*Die Herausforderung*

  Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Pot für Trockeneis und Flüssigstickstoff zugelegt, an dieser Stelle möchte ich mich nochmals herzlich bei Roman (der8auer) bedanken, der Pot gefällt mir gut . 
  Nun habe ich vor, mein 24/7-System mal ans Maximum zu bringen, es besteht aus einem E8500, einer HD 4850, 3 GiByte DDR2-800 HyperX-RAM (läuft stabil mit 1066 MHz) und einem P5Q SE. Das Board ist der Flaschenhals. Mit 1,2V VNB sind magere 480 MHz (Vailidate-)stabil der höchste Wert. Zudem ist die Maximale Kernspannung 1,5V, für ernsthaftes Extreme-OC ein lächerlicher Wert. 
  Fazit: DICE (Tockeneis) oder LN2 (Flüssigstickstoff) lohnen sich nicht, der Preis wäre zu hoch und das Board und der RAM einfach nicht gut genug. Trotzdem interessiert mich das Maximum. Ich werde mit einer 7600gs benchen, da mich der Lüfter der HD4850 stört. Graka ist auch nicht wichtig, ich will nur sehen, wie die CPU sich verhält.

*Alternative Kühlmethoden*

  Da meine Luftkühlung für 1,5V unterdimensioniert ist (AC Freezer 7 LP) und ich keine wirklich potente Wasserkühlung oder gar einen Chiller, ein Peltier-Element oder einen Kompressor besitze, stellt sich die Frage nach der Kühlung neu. Was machen? Ich kam letztendlich auf die abenteuerliche Idee, einfach normales Eis in den Pot zu tun. Packt man auf das Crushice zusätzlich noch Eis, ist laut Wikipedia die Temperatur der Kältemischung bei –12°C. Eine durchaus respektable Temperatur, um das Maximum des Systems bei 1,5V Spannung zu finden. Auf das Salz verzichte ich aber, das wird eine zu große Sauerei.

*Das Problem und die Lösung*

  Trockeneis (festes Kohlenstoffdioxid (~ -80°C)sublimiert, d.h., dass es direkt vom festen in den gasförmigen Aggregatzustand übergeht. Das wiederum bedeutet, dass man einfach neues Trockeneis in den Pot tun kann, wenn es nötig ist, ohne etwas zu machen. Ähnlich ist es beim –196°C kalten Flüssigstickstoff: Er verdampft einfach und man kann mühelos nachgießen. Nun, nimmt man normales Eis, tut sich das Problem auf: Wasser steht im Pot, was bedeutet, dass die Session noch 1-2 Ladungen Eis vorbei ist und das System geflutet wird... Denkbar schlechte Voraussetzungen. Würde es gelingen, das Wasser aus dem Pot zu befördern, ist normales Eis eine echte Alternative zu DICE und LN2, gerade dann, wenn das System nicht sehr potent ist (wie meins) oder der Prozessor einen niedrigen Coldbug hat (etwa Athlon 64 oder Phenom I). 
  Also, das Wasser muss aus dem Pot. Ich habe mir dafür eine ausgediente Pumpe geschnappt und etwas umgebaut bzw. sie auf das Wesentliche reduziert. Ein Bisschen gelötet, die Heißklebepistole (zum Isolieren, ganz wichtig wegen dem Wasser!) eingesetzt usw. und schon habe ich die Absaugvorrichtung, die später in den Pot kommen soll. Idee ist, dass sie bei Bedarf einfach eingeschaltet wird, um das Wasser bei laufendem System abzupumpen und neues Platz für Eis zu machen. Dafür habe ich einen Schalter angelötet. Hier mal die Ergebnisse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Die Vorrichtung pumpt also das Wasser aus dem Pot. Zur besseren Veranschaulichung habe ich ein Video mit der Digitalkamera vorbereitet, das blaue Wasser entspricht dem Wasser im Pot, das abgepumpt werden soll. Der andere Behälter fängt das Wasser auf. Wäre das breite Gefäß der  Pot, könnte man einfach wieder Eis reintun, abwarten und wieder abpumpen. Bitteschön:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IWHnkuD7PyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
*So weit so gut. Das ist die Theorie. Nun zur Praxis:*

  Da der Temperaturunterschied zwischen Luft und Pot bzw. Board relativ hoch ist, tritt Kondensation auf, was unter allen Umständen zu verhindern ist. Deshalb habe ich, auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick etwas übertrieben wirkt, den Bereich um den Sockel mitisoliert, der Pot ist ja sowieso immer isoliert. Danke an der8auer für das beigelegte Armaflex zum Pot .
  Dumm nur, dass meine WLP leer war... Daniel Waad hat ja mal alternative Lösungen ausprobiert. Ketchup wollte ich dann nicht nehmen, hab mich für die Zahnpasta entschieden. (Im Moment hab ich Nivea-Creme, funzt auch nicht schlecht)

  Also ein paar Impressionen vom Board und Benchsystem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



    CPU Temperature: 8°C – Ganz ok...

  Jetzt wird das Maximum herausgekitzelt. Möglich waren unter Luft 490 MHz FSB Validate-stable, der RAM limitiert nicht und macht mit erhöhter Spannung sogar 550 MHz mit. Als Höchstspannung stelle ich 1,5V für die CPU ein. Ein Bisschen rumgespielt und ausprobiert, dann entstanden folgende Ergebnisse:

  SuperPi: 10,478 (Eis) – Maximum Luft: 11,8s
  CPU-Z-Validation: War bei 4636 MHz, die Validate-Datei ist aber ungültig/beschädigt, sagt mir CPU-Z Validator... Maximum Luft: 4399 MHz

*Steigerung SuperPi: 12% schneller*
*Steigerung CPU-Z: 5,3%*

  Also nicht wirklich weltbewegend. War aber zu erwarten. Trotzdem war das genze spaßig . Zudem hab ich nun festgestellt, dass die Kälte nur wenig Potential freisetzt, aber Spannungen von 1,5V und höher mühelos verkraftet. Allerdings schmilzt das Eis sehr schnell.


*Fazit :*
  Der limitierende Faktor ist wie gesagt das Board, aber das ganze Projekt hat mir trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Werde das ganze evtl. mit Athlon 64-Modellen wiederholen, da diese einen sehr niedrigen Coldbug haben und DICE meistens dazu führt, dass das System nicht mehr startet.
  Auch kostentechnisch birgt diese Methode einige Vorteile und man ist spontan. Denn etwas Eis ist bestimmt immer in der Truhe. Das war’s von meiner Seite, jetzt seit ihr dran. 
  Feedback erwünscht


----------



## Alriin (26. April 2009)

*AW: [Versuch] Benchen mit Eis*

Super Bericht. Großartig!


----------



## Genim2008 (26. April 2009)

*AW: [Versuch] Benchen mit Eis*

Hehe ja, echt eine lustige Idee obwohl mir das wohl zu gefährlich gewesen wäre^^ Es kann nämlich wirklich sehr leicht zu Kondenswasserbildung kommen, da es ja nicht um die CPU gefriert. Vlt. wäre es ja noch etwas kälter gewesen hättest du anständige WLP benutzt ^^ aber ist ja ein extrem  Forum deswegen  xD


----------



## theLamer (26. April 2009)

*AW: [Versuch] Benchen mit Eis*

 habe ja deswegen richtig isoliert, kam keine Luft ran und deshalb auch kein KOndeswasser 
Ja das mit der WLP hat mich auch geärgert... aber die temps gingen trotzdem. 
Nachteil ist an der Zahnpaste, dass sie bei Kälte irgendwie fest wird und dadurch eher isoliert als Wärme leitet 

Aber Temps um die 10°C beim Benchen sind ja auch ok


----------



## Masterwana (26. April 2009)

*AW: [Versuch] Benchen mit Eis*

Coole Idee 

Aber sag mal irgendwas passt da doch nicht oder? Sitzt der ober Aluring nicht normalerweise weiter unten?


----------



## theLamer (26. April 2009)

*AW: [Versuch] Benchen mit Eis*

Nene, der gehört so. Damit weniger Kälte verloren geht.
Der POt ist von der8auer


----------



## FortunaGamer (26. April 2009)

Cooler Berichtig wenn man kein Dice hat kann man das nehmen.


----------



## der8auer (26. April 2009)

*AW: [Versuch] Benchen mit Eis*



Masterwana schrieb:


> Coole Idee
> 
> Aber sag mal irgendwas passt da doch nicht oder? Sitzt der ober Aluring nicht normalerweise weiter unten?



Ist so leichter zu montieren und es geht weniger Energie verloren um den Aluring zu kühlen.

Ansonsten wort wörtlich coole Sache  Aber DICE muss mal her


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2009)

Blöde Frage:
Wäre ein normaler Wasserkühler und ein großer Eimer mit Eis(wasser) nicht eine wesentlich komfortablere Lösung für ~gleiche Temperaturen? (wenn nicht sogar bessere, wenn ich an die Bodenstärke und innere Oberfläche durchschnittlicher Pots denke)


----------



## Dr.House (26. April 2009)

*Das ja,aber* man kann einen Wasserkühler nicht so gut isolieren wegen der Kondenswasserbildung, genauso wie die Rückseite des Boards, außerdem puffert der Pot die Kälte zum Teil


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. April 2009)

Nuja - wenn ich die Wärme kontinuirlich abführe, dann muss ich ja nichts puffern 
Bei LN2 macht das noch Sinn, um die Kühlleistung in Abhängigkeit vom Coldbug zu regeln, aber bei "wice" kann ich ja die ganze Zeit mit 0,1°C Wasser draufgehen.
Isolation könnte n Argument sein - auch wenn ich da im Sockelumfeld keinen großen Unterschied sehe, höchstens bei den Schläuchen.


----------



## Dr.House (27. April 2009)

Na ja hauptsächlich geht das nicht wegen der Isolation 

Mit nem Pot sieht es auch eher nach Benchen aus


----------



## theLamer (27. April 2009)

Naja und ich hab wie gesagt keine geeignete Wakü bzw keine S775-Halterung


----------



## MSPCFreak (27. April 2009)

Lustig. Ich hab den gleichen Prozi, den gleichen Ram und bekomm unter Luftkühlung 4560,15 MHz und das ist nicht einmal das maximum. Ich hab nicht mehr weiter übertaktet, weil ich keine Lust hatte! 
CPU-Z Validator 3.0


----------



## maaaaatze (27. April 2009)

mhm... wie viel V hattest du auf deinem ram MSPCFreak? Ich hab bei mir 2,17 und darf bis 2,3 hoch laut Spezifikation... Und das was hier bei der Vali siehst is lange nich das Ende. Da geht noch was nach oben, muss da mal genau Testen...

Edit:
CPU-Z Link Verplant 


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=545479


----------



## theLamer (28. April 2009)

> Lustig. Ich hab den gleichen Prozi, den gleichen Ram und bekomm unter Luftkühlung 4560,15 MHz und das ist nicht einmal das maximum. Ich hab nicht mehr weiter übertaktet, weil ich keine Lust hatte!


Lol du hast nen P5Q-E... mit dem könnte ich auch über 500 MHz fsb...
Aber die SE Variante kannst du in die Tonne kloppen, glaub mir. Oder wollen wir tauschen? Mein Board geht gar nicht klar...

Ach und wenn du meinst, ich bin ein nap und kann nich OCen: 
http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=836165
Dann mach mir erstmal 5,32 GHz stabil nach.


----------



## klEb (30. April 2009)

macht doch keinen Schw****vergleich...

hier ging es doch darum zu zeigen wie das benchen mit normalen Eis gehen könnte 
und ob es eine Verbesserung am Maximaltakt hervorruft. Und das würde hier doch 
super und nachvollziehbar dargestellt.
Top Arbeit theLamer


----------



## theLamer (30. April 2009)

Jau danke 
Genau das war auch meine Intention... wenn ich benchen will, hab ich ja DICE


----------



## Progs-ID (30. April 2009)

Schöner Bericht.


----------



## PrimeCool3r (30. April 2009)

Saubere Sache. Gut geeignet um Athlon X2´s zu Benchen. Wenn ich mein Pot irgendwann (in laaanger Zeit) mal fertig haben sollte, probier ichs auch mal aus...

MfG


----------



## teurorist (4. Mai 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> *Das ja,aber* man kann einen Wasserkühler nicht so gut isolieren wegen der Kondenswasserbildung, genauso wie die Rückseite des Boards, außerdem puffert der Pot die Kälte zum Teil



das stimmt auch nicht 
natürlich kann man wenn man sich mühe gibt ... 
bastel-gianni


----------



## theLamer (4. Mai 2009)

JOa aber so viel Mühe für ein simples Experiment... Nein danke 
Für 24/7 Kokü oder Chiller würde ich mir auch gerne solche Arbeit machen, aber nicht für eine Stunde ^^


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (4. Mai 2009)

Geile Idee  
Mit "richtiger" WLP hättest bestimmt noch nen Kratzer rausholen können.
Aber mit der Iso wär ich auch vorsichtig gewesen..das sind kritische Temps da das Kondensat nicht gefriert.
Obwohl dein Arma ein wenig vergewaltigt aussieht, wie dick ist das?


----------



## theLamer (4. Mai 2009)

> Obwohl dein Arma ein wenig vergewaltigt aussieht, wie dick ist das?




10mm


----------

